# Huffy Sonic 6



## Mrjason5135 (Jun 17, 2019)

Does anybody out there know where I can find a Huffy Sonic 6?

I’m looking for one that is in decent shape.

If so my email address is mrjason5135@gmail.com 

Thank you.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 18, 2019)

Not mine. Had to see what one looked like. 
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=123768039914 








This one sold here a while back.  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/huffy-sonic-6.117364/


----------



## Mrjason5135 (Dec 16, 2019)

I was able to find one. Actually I bought the white one and then I came across the black one at a flea market. I had to open up my wallet for the black one. It’s called the Invader and I didn’t even know they made an all black one. 

If anyone is interested check out our YouTube channel it’s called Car Nation Videos. We featured both bikes.


----------



## Mrjason5135 (Sep 18, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Not mine. Had to see what one looked like.
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=123768039914
> 
> 
> ...




That bike is still for sale on eBay. It’s missing too many parts for $200 plus it’s $80 to ship it.

We are always looking for Sonic 6’s so if anyone has one or knows where one is just let me know.

over on our YouTube Channel we now have 4 total. If you wanna check us out it’s Car Nation Videos.


----------



## Mrjason5135 (Jan 5, 2021)

I just wanted to check and see if anyone has a Sonic 6 they want to part with. We have a YouTube channel called Car Nation Videos if you want to check out our vintage bike collection.

You can also hit us up on Instagram @carnationvideos and my email address is Mrjason5135@gmail.com

I bought one from a guy on here last year and it was awesome. If your reading this then I wanted to thank you to the guy that met me in statesboro Georgia. Nice guy.

Were working hard on our next video about all of the history behind the Sonic 6. If you guys will help us out by subscribing that would be awesome. It’s just me and my son and our 4 Sonic 6 bikes. 2 of them are Invaders which is super rare.

thx guys


----------



## Mrjason5135 (Jan 5, 2021)

Here is our 4th one


----------

